# what size wire for electrical dryer



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

I need to relocate my dryer from first floor to basement... now I need to setup new outlet for it... Could you tell me what size wire I should use, I believe it is being connected to 30Amp 240V breaker... would it be #8 or #10...

question for washer, what type of breaker I should use? 20 Amp ?


Thanks


----------



## manhattan42 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Washer-Dryer*

A dryer requires a 30amp circuit with 10-3 (red-black-white & ground) wire.

A washer requires a dedicated 20amp circuit with 12-2 wire.


----------



## Sparky Joe (May 2, 2006)

Verify first what size breaker the dryer is on, if it is a 30 then use #10, if it's a 40 or 50 then use #8


----------



## jwhite (Mar 12, 2006)

Sparky Joe said:


> Verify first what size breaker the dryer is on, if it is a 30 then use #10, if it's a 40 or 50 then use #8


Most dryer plugs and outlets are 30 amp. Be sure that if the dryer outlet is 30 amp that the wire size is at min number 10 and that the max breaker size is 30 amps. Do not put a 30amp outlet on a 50 amp breaker.


----------

